# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Mutoh Print and Cut Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For anyone wanting to get started making their own full-color transfers, decals, and stickers, the Mutoh ValueJet 628 Eco-Ultra Print and Cut package is a great way to purchase all you need while saving money at the same time. 
This 24-inch inkjet solvent printer fits easily onto a table or optional stand. Also in the package is the Graphtec CE6000-60 24-inch vinyl cutter, which offers fast, precision cutting with a digital servo motor and comes with the new Graphtec Studio software. 
Supplies include a four-color eco-solvent starter ink kit, a 50-foot roll of solvent ink transfer media, and 25 yards of application mask for solvent materials. 
For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

